# icon-farben



## freekazoid (18. September 2002)

hallo alle zusammen

ich problem 
und zwar: trotzdem ich die farben von windows2k auf 32bit oben hab, den neusten nvidia-treiber installiert hab(vorher hatte ich das problem auch) sehen meine icons total schei$$e aus.
die sehen aus als hätten sie nur 256 farben. an was liegt das? hab schon diverse versuche gestartet, aber nix rausgekriegt bzw. behoben.

ich bin mir sicher ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!!!


----------



## AKM<2b> (19. September 2002)

Ist jetzt vielleich ein dämlicher Tip. aber 

Rechtsklick auf desktop -> Eigenschaften -> PLus -> Symbole mit höchster Farbanzahl darstellen. 

Das ist bei NT 4.0 so. Wenn du ein anderes Betriebssystem hast, dann musst du mal im DesktopEinstellungsFenster suchen obs da sowas ähnliches gibt. So bei Darstellung und so..

*schulterzuck*

2b


----------



## freekazoid (19. September 2002)

das hab ich eingestellt, aber danke trotzdem. 
mein betriebssystem ist windows2000.


----------



## AKM<2b> (19. September 2002)

steht ja auch da win2k und so...
Na dann weiss ichs auch nicht. 
zieh dir doch mal ein paar neue iconpacks. 
vielleicht hast du ja die falschen ... 
O.K. selbst gemerkt

2b


----------

